# Baha'i



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2004)

*Baha\'i*

There are different varieties of Universalism, but the general idea is that everyone goes to heaven. This of course negates the idea that hell exists. Or if it exists, it must be empty, in which case, why was it created? Funny thing, you never hear of a Universalist who believes that everyone is going to hell...

I used to be a Baha'i which is not technically Universalistic, but it amounts to the same thing, because this religion teaches that salvation in the afterlife is progressive, ie., "bad" people start the afterlife with a need to progress further towards the "ideal" state than "good" people. But no one goes to hell. 

Universalism is usually predicated on the idea that a loving God couldn't possibly send people to hell. Thus, sin is minimized, love (defined as tolerance) is emphasized and the fact that Jesus spoke more about the dangers of hell than anyone in Scripture is conveniently forgotten.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

*Baha\'i*



> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> "I used to be a Baha'i"
> 
> That's interesting. Are you familar with the esoteric Islamic strains within Baha'i?



Please elaborate on this, Paul. I am interested to know more about what you mean. From my perspective, Baha'ism is an "esoteric" offshoot of Islam. In fact, the Baha'i Faith was born in the 19th century but espouses many doctrines and positions that are part of the 20th-21st century modern Western mindset: 



> * the abandonment of all forms of prejudice
> * assurance to women of full equality of opportunity with men
> * recognition of the unity and relativity of religious truth
> * the elimination of extremes of poverty and wealth
> ...



Source: Official Baha'i website

Baha'is have long been persecuted in places like Iran. Islam considers Baha'is to be heretics. Baha'is consider Muhammad to be one of many "divine messengers" who have progressively revealed divine truth to humanity. Those messengers, including Jesus and others contradict each other at numerous points (Muhammad said that Allah has no son, Jesus claimed to be the Son of God) but that doesn't trouble them. The esoteric contradictions were too much for me personally. I was convicted of the truth by John 14.6. BahÃ¡'u'llÃ¡h is a false prophet -- on that Christians and Muslims can agree!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 24, 2004)

*Baha\'i*

Wow Andrew! 

How did you get introduced to this?

It seems like such an extreme minority here in America.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

*Baha\'i*



> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Wow Andrew!
> 
> How did you get introduced to this?
> ...



How did I get introduced to this?  A girl I knew. 

It's not one of the most well-known religions, but it's gaining in popularity (especially on college campuses which is where the Baha'i Faith found me) precisely because it fits in with the modern mindset. It lacks an organized church structure, there's no "guilt" or "judgment," it harmonizes all other religions, and its doctrines sound like they came out of the Democratic handbook. Despite its appeal to modern man, many are delivered from its false teachings in part precisely because they acknowledge Jesus to be a prophet from God therefore they don't discourage reading the Bible (they just elevate the Koran and the writings of the BÃ¡b, BahÃ¡'u'llÃ¡h and `Abdu'l-BahÃ¡ above God's Word). God's Word can of course accomplish his will and deliver anyone from their blindness. Praise God for opening my eyes and many others!

[Edited on 24-12-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

*Baha\'i*

P.S. Moderators -- Please feel free to move this section on the Baha'i Faith to the Cults and World Religions forum if you like. The Baha'i Faith has similarities to Universalism but many differences as well.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 24, 2004)

I thought Baha'i was Texan for see ya later.

[Edited on 24-12-2004 by Irishcat922]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> I thought Baha'i was Texan for see ya later.
> 
> [Edited on 24-12-2004 by Irishcat922]



No, actually it's shorthand for, Ba-hi-y'all doin'?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a good overview of the Baha'i Faith from a Christian perspective for any who may be interested: http://www.probe.org/docs/baha'i.html

Note: if the link doesn't work, trying copying and pasting the url.

[Edited on 24-12-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 24, 2004)

my co-worker is Bahai


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2004)

My very best friend when I first was in college was a Baha'I. She used to be a Catholic. I was all ready to kick over the traces and be an atheist but she talked me out of it. She taught me several Baha'I prayers. I got so used to saying one of those prayers when in trouble, that I still catch myself doing it once in a while. It became a reflex.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> My very best friend when I first was in college was a Baha'I. She used to be a Catholic. I was all ready to kick over the traces and be an atheist but she talked me out of it. She taught me several Baha'I prayers. I got so used to saying one of those prayers when in trouble, that I still catch myself doing it once in a while. It became a reflex.



I started out Roman Catholic and converted to Baha'ism before the Lord delivered me from both errors. I too find the need to replace old bad habits with good Christ-honoring habits. May God have mercy upon us for the sins of our youth.


----------

